# Can't see pictures with smart phone



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

On my iphone, using the GC app, It seems like some of the pictures people post I can see, while others come up only as 4 digit numbers. The ones that do work show up as a URL that I can click to see the pictures. Is this the same for everyone?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yup. except I use the forum runner app. kind of buggy


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use Tapatalk to access this forum when I'm on my phone. It's one of the good ones around.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Prosonic said:


> On my iphone, using the GC app, It seems like some of the pictures people post I can see, while others come up only as 4 digit numbers. The ones that do work show up as a URL that I can click to see the pictures. Is this the same for everyone?


If you are still using the GC that I put out a few years back I would drop that. There has not been an update on that in a very long time and is no longer supported. I find that Tapatalk is the easiest to use for forums. Forum Runner would be next.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Could anyone recommend a free forum ap?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You want something free? Tapatalk is just $3.99! At least give something to the guys who developed the software.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> You want something free? Tapatalk is just $3.99! At least give something to the guys who developed the software.


Tapatalk is free as long as you don't want to post. You can read anything just can't log into your account


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

You can change it in the settings.


----------

